# Loris by Metrograde Goods



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I have always been intrigued about how Eric of Metrograde built his slingshots. I PM him about a TTF that I was interested, in because I love the way his band attachments work. Besides shooting TTF I am a big fan of the pfs. I asked him if he had ever made one, being curious of what he would come up with. He told me that he had some ideas but had not yet moved on the project. Surprisingly, after a short period, Eric PM me about the Loris. Well needless to say when I received it I was extremely pleased to hold and check it out. The way the tube attachments work is soo cool and clean. It fits extremely well in my hand. I got to spend some quality time with it and figured that I could shoot it two different ways. I can easily hold it sideways and aim with it or I can hold it vertically and shoot it like a pfs. Very cool hybrid slingshot! I felt the tubes that came with it were better suited for sideways target shooting, so I made up a set of tubes and pouch that I normally outfit my pfs' with. Wow, it shot great as a pfs, very comfortable and smooth with tube length and pouch that I preferred when shooting pfs. I then switched out the tubes with very small tubes that I had made up with a magnet pouch to shoot bb's. Again it was very smooth and felt like it was designed to shoot bb's. With a couple quick easy twists of an Allen wrench; I can change the purpose of the Loris from being an accurate target shooter, to a super fun pfs, and a bb shooter as well.

I really like the Loris because of its comfort, compact forks, and quick easy versatility. Whenever I travel I plan on packing the Loris (along with the different tube set ups) so I can have a slingshot fit for different shooting situations.

Eric is an extremely pleasant person to deal with who is very conscientious about his customer service. I now have two slingshots made by him and am very pleased to have them in my collection. Thank you Eric, the Loris is an extremely fun comfortable and functional shooter!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I have one of his shooters as well. Great product and service!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Weeee! First Loris in the wild!

Happy to have brought joy to your slinging ways, I am totally going to make up a bunch of bandsets and bring them along with me to Hong Kong next week.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like fun, happy shooting :wave:


----------

